# The Deal of the Century



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and since I sure as heck dare not tell the TM about this one, I will just bust if I don't share it with you guys straight away!


A very good friend of mine is a flea market reseller. I asked him to keep a look-out for slot stuff. He came through! WOOT!

With any luck, I'll be able to sneak away to pick up my new finds tomorrow.

I Now have a complete Aurora transition set "Pit Row Special", with cars.
Included in this very nice box is the RWB Turbo TurnOn a green striped 57 Nomad, 2 Lionel cars (vette & cedes) and two tyco curvehugger cars! (tilty 57 w/ box and the chromy SuperBird) PLUS a very nice red Cheetah and a Chappy w/ wing intact, Both on Tuffys! Not bad for 75.00, yeah? Pics very soon!

After my friend lets me poke around and fiddle with the new goodys for about 5 minutes, he asks me if he should keep looking for more cars.

Now, I said what any of you* good people would have said in reply.

"No, this is quite fine, thank you, mate." (I didn't want to be greedy and have him keep hunting for me.) "This is a REAL strike of luck that probably won't come around again."

He asks if I am sure

"Yes...urrmmm.....maybe....why?"

He laughs and laughs as he opens a closet and produces a rather large box.
It is bigger than the size of an old Beer Case.

He slides it over to where I am sitting in the middle of his livingroom floor, already burried in cool slot stuff and tells me to open it.

I did.

At first, friends, I wasn't sure of what I was looking at.
Then I could not believe it! The box was full of shredded paper...and a corner of a clear dome was visable. (I do not pull all the paper out because of the mess.) I reached in, my hand shaking...hoping and praying that it was what I thinked it was.

I pulled up through the shredded paper an AFX cube containing an Orange Dodge van (spec chassis) in beautiful shape!
My dear friend was just sitting on his sofa with a smirk on his face.(bastage)

Dare I reach into that shredded paper again? urrmm......YEP!

I came up with another Cube! Inside was a very nice orange 55 Cheby!
Holy Hannah!

I reached in again. Another Cube!
and again!
Another cube!
and another and another! My mouth goes dry......
Both hands go into the shredded paper.....two more cubes!

Boy, it is starting to get hot in this room.....and my buddy is giggling his arse off.....what is this now...Eight?......

I reach in again...
and again.....and again....(now my eyes are streaming and the cars in the cubes are but blurs in my eyes as I laugh...still in disbelief! Eleven cars! Eleven beautiful afx cars in their cubes!:woohoo:

My dear friend is now rolling about his sofa in hysterics at my reaction! 
I begin to thank him and ask for the price but he waves me off....

Inbetween gulps of air and wheezes he indicates that I aught to look a bit more....so I do......

I feel an odd shaped box. I pull up a tiny tackle box with 7 NOS magna chassis! WOOT! WOOT!

"Keep (wheeze) going.."

I dig some more....(did I mention that this was getting really fun?)......more cubes...(is there a bottom to this box?).....more cubes......( and I can't breathe)...more cubes...( and I am pretty sure my buddy just P'd himself watching me).....more cubes......(and I am shreeking like a 6 yr old at christmas) and now there is shredded paper EVERYWHERE! .....and I have a pile of cubes in my lap that is cascading to the floor on each side of me!

yeah....I blew my "cool".....nearly wet myself......and let a 52 year old man, my mentor and friend...see the six year old kid trapped inside of a fourty three year old body come busting out all over his livingroom floor.. Do you think I was embarressed? Not a chance......at least not until I sat here typing.....and thought about it.  Now I have to go back to his place to collect my new treasures that I have to hide for a while....

Would you like to see the list?


2x Orange Dodge vans
Yellow Dodge van
Wht w/Blue flames Custom van
Brown Ford van
Lime 55 Cheby
Orange 55 Cheby
Blue Matadore police
R/W/B #5 Matadore
Black w/flames 55P'up
Red w/flames 55P'up
Yellow Datsun #211P'up
W/B/G Capri#21
2x W/Bl/BLK Capri#13
W/R/O Capri#13
2x Y/R Chevelle#17
B/P Camaro#3
R/W/B Camaro#6
Y/Bk Charger#11
W/Bk Charger#11
Y/B Porsche917 #2
W/B Ferarri512M #2
Y/Bk AP Vette
R/W/B AP Vette#7
W/Bl RoadRunner#43
Y/R RoadRunner#43
O 57 Nomad
Bl 57 Nomad
Y/R Lola#7 (G+)

*whew* 32 AFX cars!
All very nice and in their cubes! (unbanded but I ain't complaining!)

I am surely blessed by the slot gods. 
many thanks for indulging me.

...


....


...
oh....and for the 32 cars? 

...


...


...


...

200.00!:woohoo and I had to change my underroos)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Do not pass go, better go buy a lotto ticket too Joez!

Congrats! 

You buy more briquettes for your camera yet? How about some pix?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

it's the mother lode...

SWEEEEEET score. so, ya gonna run 'em? 

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! that's SWEET!!! i always dreamed to find one like that!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

_D A N G !!  _ 
I'll say it again . . . 

_D A N G !!  _


Congratulations dude! :thumbsup:

I'm with Bill - buy a Powerball ticket or something too.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Now for the 64,000 question: Which was more fun, actually scoring this killer deal, or getting to parade it around on here? haha! Congrats, buddy. That really is the killer smokin deal of the century.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dude, that is truely the score of a lifetime! You have one totally awesome friend. Thanks for sharing - if gives the rest of us hope that some day...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sounds like you should follow your own advice...*



joez870 said:


> ...oh and for the 32 cars?...200.00!


... Buy that mentor/friend lunch!!! :hat: "Good excuse for a thick burger and a coke". nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great find. I just hope the TM doesn't find out whilst you try to sneak these into your inventory.......:devil: 

Where did that phone number go........  


Can't wait to see the pix, some nice finds Joez. Definitely worthy of a night out for dinner. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

ALL RIGHT Joe!!!! Congratulations on coming across such a great deal. Better than digging up buried treasure. Of course to us slotters what you found is buried treasure. Dave.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe ask your friend if he wants to adopt another 6 year old hiding in a slightly older than 43 year old body.  Great haul :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

200.00??? I need to change my underooo's!!! Man, that's more than a dream come through!!! You lucky dog!!! Yea, go by 2 lotto tickets, one for your friend!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dear Joe.... I hate you!


damn, nice score buddy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Heck of a score!!!!*

OMG!!! That is hitting BIG TIME!!! Me thinks you owe that buddy more than lunch!!! A nice big steak diner is more like it!!! Thanks for sharing this top ten most memorable day with us!!!! It gives the rest of us hope that someday, some way, our lucky day will come!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW Joez awesome score. Yeah I'm with these guys play the lotto now ! LOL Please post some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You have just lived, and thus nullified, one of my recurring dreams.

Please don't tell me you can fly.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Joe, this is a fantasy, right? You followed the rainbow to the end, bought the leprechaun a beer and he gave you the treasure? 

Bill wants you to take pics - heck, post a wood carving if you can. I just want to see you standing behind your trophy. On the downside, I guess Santa's got you crossed off his list now LOL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Well i can not think of a nicer guy to score big like that buddy, well except maybe myself, the Daves Bill Bob.. lol....J/K good Score bud enjoy your Score!


Dave oh ya Pics buddy! would love to have one of your face opening that box!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Holy smokes!*

What a haul you have there! Good for you...
You could feel the excitement through the computer! :lol:
And from the title I thoght that this tfread was going to be about a Buick... 


Scott


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> Joe, this is a fantasy, right? You followed the rainbow to the end, bought the leprechaun a beer and he gave you the treasure?
> 
> Bill wants you to take pics - heck, post a wood carving if you can. I just want to see you standing behind your trophy. On the downside, I guess Santa's got you crossed off his list now LOL



LOL ! Hey Splitter! Joez's buddy *IS SANTA CLAUS !:thumbsup:*


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm still waiting for him to yell "April Fool's" eventhough it is November!!!!

Nice haul there.....

Now you realize this is like hitting the lottery and you will probably never hit it big like that again unless your naturally lucky!!!!

Now send me the Red/white/blue camaro and I wont tell your Mrs's!!!!! HA HA HA!!!!!!

Enjoy the new toys!!!!

Wayne:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Great score, however, where are the pics???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are these gonna be in the Santa giveaway this year?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

rodstrguy said:


> Great score, however, where are the pics???


HA HA Yeah Rich good one !LOL ! So , um Joez what d'ya say to that one !? LOL :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry no pics yet, guys.
They will come, I promise.
I can not pick them up until Saturday.
My buddy works nights and I do not.

I had to leave them behind because the TM doesn't know about them yet.
She was outside when I was playing with the lil cars. (they were paid for with(secret) dedicated slotcar dollars. The bills are still getting paid)har!

It has been great to read your comments here. You guys are so much fun!:thumbsup:
I Always thought that this area had been stripped bare by the few SERIOIUS hard core collectors here. 

I never even found so much as an HP7 in a garage sale, guys. I am STILL walking six inches above the floor. 
Yes, I have a good friend..and yes....Saturday, we will go have a nice meal together.
Did you know that staring at the clock does not make it go faster? 

Thanks for your patience guys!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Joez I will take your buddy for a nice meal instead , where does he live again ? LOL


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW!!! Way to Goooooooooo. What a get score!!!!!! H.O. slot are getting vary hard to find, in that good of condition.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Joez....Holy Hanna Barbara...land sakes alive...Lucky DUCKY you are!

Glad it happened to you man!  I am always telling my kids that bad things happen to bad people and good things happen to good people...WOW!

Bob...who needs Christmas with a friend like that...zilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAR OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ooooooooooooooooooh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Pics and more pics*

Hi guys. Thanks for your patience.

Here are the pics of the "Pit Row Special race set along with all the cars and goodies. Total is 7 cars. 

"Tuff Ones" Chaparrel 2F in Snow White and Black
"Tuff Ones" Cheetah #2 in (Orange?)
66 Toronado in Red
Ferrari Can Am 612 in Red (W/Wing!) Non mag.
Turbo Turnon in Red, White, Blue. Non mag
Atlas Mercedes in Tan
Atlas Corvette in Blue
Enjoy!:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok guys...
Here are the pics you have been waiting for.

This was no "April fool" in November
And I didn't swipe them from some kid.
I did, however, give thanks to the beloved Slot Gods for smiling upon my unworthy arse.

As a note, my good friend Harley Joe had already told the TM about all of these finds last week. She knew about this surprise ...She knew they were coming home but has no clue that moneys exchanged hands.
She hasn't asked so I ain't tellin'! 

Ok, Here they are!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

your right, your not worthy, send them all to me lol.. Good buddy you deserve a good haul...plus you give all the rest of us smoozes hope for the future....Congrads again!


Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great Pictures Joez.....no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Far Out!!!*

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!:woohoo:

Bob...no way Dude...zilla (you are sooooooooo Lucky!)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Me --->







<--- Joez

You lucky bastage you! OUTSTANDING SCORE! :thumbsup:

The blue Matador police is kind of hard to find, ain't it?


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

You lucky dog you!!!!!

I'm happy for your good fortune and sad for mine that I never scored that kind of find!! HA HA HA!!!!

You are like the guy who walks into the bar with the extremely hot chick that the rest of the guys oogle and aagle over all night.

But in your case your find is your "hot chic" we are all drooling over!!! HA HA HA!!!

Some guys have all the luck I guess(with slot cars and women!).

Enjoy you lucky bastage!!!!! HA HA HA!!!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Come on now Joez!!! Are you using photoshop??? 200.00??? That is the deal of the century, probably next century too!!! A slotcar dream come true. Congratulations!!! RM


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Joez , congradulations Buddy. You lucky dog !


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

What a score-You lucky dog you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Picture an American trying to speak with a way cheesey Cockney accent:

Say, gov'nor, it'd be a right shame for your loverly wife to get a link to this thread wouldn't it? I think for say, 5 quid a week, Dimsdale and I could make sure this never happened.

Yours Truely,
Doug Piranha
Piranha Brothers' Imports


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Picute an American trying to speak with a way cheesey Cockney accent:
> 
> Say, gov'nor, it'd be a right shame for your loverly wife to get a link to this thread wouldn't it? I think for say, 5 quid a week, Dimsdale and I could make sure this never happened.
> 
> ...


 LOL OMG man this was way funny ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Holy cow + then some!!!!*

If I send my boots over to you, do you think you could rub them sole to sole with yours??? You stepped in some good Stuff!!! Great haul, and it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!!! I am truly happy for you, and I hope you enjoy them a long, long time, and savor the thoughts of this week forever!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Hopefully the Slot Gods are workin through the J's backwards..I dread the thought of just recently getting passed over!!! GULP!!!


UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice snag there Joez and the pussycats. Interested in getting rid of a few of those babies.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup , thats a slot-dream come true Joez!

The pics alone would make some very cool wallpaper for some 'lil boys slotcave. I'm really enjoying looking back and drooling every so often.


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

All I can muster up is a.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
H O L L Y C R A P!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ho Chihuahua!!!! You need to change you handle to HO Bandit. Nice haul. Only thing that could have made it better is if one of the capris was the Alitalia version.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What a haul! Someday.  rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

w.o.w. need we say more?way to go!course,if i ever dropped 200 bucks on slotcars the TM would hang me up by my you know whats!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the nods, guys.
As far as spending 200.00 goes....
...well...I never told. I have been saving my lunch moneys for quite some time. heh!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Atta boy Joe!


----------

